# Radeon HD 7990 Further Delayed



## btarunr (Jul 25, 2012)

Troubles don't seem to end for AMD's Radeon HD 7990 dual-GPU graphics card, with sources indicating that AMD has no new product launches till late-August. Sections of the press reported that the HD 7990 could be released some time this month. A couple of factors could be behind the delay. For starters, there have been reports of shortage of PEX8747 PCIe bridge chips by PLX, which is at the heart of dual-GPU graphics cards, including the GeForce GTX 690. Another factor could relate to how AMD plans to achieve competitive price-performance and performance-Watt ratios for the HD 7990. Meanwhile, launches of NVIDIA's mid-range GeForce GTX 660 Ti and GTS 650 are reportedly closing in. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DanTheMan (Jul 25, 2012)

Here lately for AMD when it rains it pours: slow forcast, exec leaving, product delays
Come on AMD pull those rabbits out of the hat and kick some butt


----------



## mtosev (Jul 25, 2012)

hmm AMD has a lot of problems competing with nvidia lately. when they launch the hd 7990 i'm betting that the card will be slower than nvidia's gtx690


----------



## dinmaster (Jul 25, 2012)

maybe thats why those people are leaving. instead of a john carter movie coming out and people leaving the big company that made it, they know it sucks before it comes out and heads are getting chopped.


----------



## afw (Jul 25, 2012)

mtosev said:


> hmm AMD has a lot of problems competing with nvidia lately. when they launch the hd 7990 i'm betting that the card will be slower than nvidia's gtx690



The main reason for the delay is to ensure its faster than gtx690 i think ...

But whether its released now or next month really doesnt matter much ... cos it'll probably cost an arm and leg  ... and only a few will buy it ... Its all abt reclaiming the performance crown from nVidia ...


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 25, 2012)

mtosev said:


> hmm AMD has a lot of problems competing with nvidia lately. when they launch the hd 7990 i'm betting that the card will be slower than nvidia's gtx690


My guess:

Performance: GTX690 > HD7990
Power consumption: HD7990 > GTX690
Price: HD7990 = GTX690
What people actually buy: GTX660Ti - GTX670


----------



## naoan (Jul 25, 2012)

Most people don't actually care about this card and most enthusiasts care enough are probably already having blast with their GTX690 for months. So yeah.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 25, 2012)

Nvidia pulled a rabbit out of their hat with the 690. As fast as 680's in sli while maintaining very reasonable power consumption all in a high quality package.

This leaves AMD in an uncomfortable position. They know they need more clockspeed, more power consumption to match a single 680, but this doesn't work well in a dual gpu card. Whatever the power difference is between the 680 and 7970 GHz it would be even greater, and that's just to match their performance. More power, more heat, more noise. And that's just the spec side. I doubt they were prepared to match the 690s quality cooler either. One way or another it will be a second class product with second class pricing.... and second class looks pretty shitty on a flagship product.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmm interesting. Heres hoping that AMD can still compete with Nvidia to keep prices in control.

Also, why does the picture showcase a FirePro card (unless this particular one is related to the 7990)?


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 25, 2012)

naoan said:


> Most people don't actually care about this card and most enthusiasts care enough are probably already having blast with their GTX690 for months. So yeah.



It is not so much that as it is the technical display.  No dual GPU from AMD means either drivers or power envelope/ GPU design are not efficient enough to come out with a better dual GPU product than the competition.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 25, 2012)

i fear for amd, and us as a knock on, as they are finding it hard in the cpu sector and the gpu arm was keeping them afloat but this gen has seen them lose their edge and if nv do to them what intel are doing to the cpu side its all over for use as consumers hoping for price wars and bargain buys


----------



## Samskip (Jul 25, 2012)

FYFI13 said:


> My guess:
> 
> Performance: GTX690 > HD7990
> Power consumption: HD7990 > GTX690
> ...



Hahahaha.... exactly


----------



## radrok (Jul 25, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Nvidia pulled a rabbit out of their hat with the 690. As fast as 680's in sli while maintaining very reasonable power consumption all in a high quality package.
> 
> This leaves AMD in an uncomfortable position. They know they need more clockspeed, more power consumption to match a single 680, but this doesn't work well in a dual gpu card. Whatever the power difference is between the 680 and 7970 GHz it would be even greater, and that's just to match their performance. More power, more heat, more noise. And that's just the spec side. I doubt they were prepared to match the 690s quality cooler either. One way or another it will be a second class product with second class pricing.... and second class looks pretty shitty on a flagship product.



I agree with you on many points but the GTX 690 has one fatal weakness that hinders it, VRAM, if it had atleast 4GB per GPU I'd already have bought one, clearly some will say that 2GB is fine at 1080p and I agree but you don't buy a dual Kepler GPU to play at 1080p.
It would have been the perfect dual GPU, spot on amount of VRAM, performance, noise and power consumption.



marsey99 said:


> i fear for amd, and us as a knock on, as they are finding it hard in the cpu sector and the gpu arm was keeping them afloat but this gen has seen them lose their edge and if nv do to them what intel are doing to the cpu side its all over for use as consumers hoping for price wars and bargain buys



I disagree on the GPU part, AMD is very competitive right now, especially on the midrange where Nvidia is yet to be seen.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 25, 2012)

This 7xxx was a disaster series for AMD, even worst than 2xxx or 3xxx. Time to bring the 8xxx series with at least 60% more performance than the current crap generation.


----------



## sanadanosa (Jul 25, 2012)

so that means HD8000 will be delayed too?


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 25, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> This 7xxx was a disaster series for AMD, even worst than 2xxx or 3xxx. Time to bring the 8xxx series with at least 60% more performance than the current crap generation.


You mean AMD has products from $100-500 and Nvidia has two at $400 and $500 respectively.  Oh yea and the GT640 $110 that basically not as good as 6670 that showed back 18 months ago with DDR5 and was less than $100.

Me I'd rather be late with a Halo (bragging rights product that will be on par in performance and $200 less... and hardly add to the bottom line) than have the competition own the $130-350 range uncontested, for what's like 7-8 months!  AMD will have new 8XXX parts ready 3 months after GK106 starts to make strides.  

It's not any disaster for AMD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2012)

dinmaster said:


> maybe thats why those people are leaving. instead of a john carter movie coming out and people leaving the big company that made it, they know it sucks before it comes out and heads are getting chopped.



Dunno why everyone hates John Carter. I liked that movie. The chick was SUPER hot.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2012)

FYFI13 said:


> My guess:
> 
> Performance: GTX690 > HD7990
> *Power consumption: HD7990 > GTX690*
> ...



I do not understand your logic here. If GTX680/670 are more efficient then 7970/7950s by close to 50w and the GTX690 is 2 680s on one PCB which is what the 7990 will most likely be is 2 7970s, then I do not see how the HD7990 will be better in terms of power consumption.


----------



## radrok (Jul 25, 2012)

I think he used > to indicate more power consumption, not to indicate better aka less power consumption.


----------



## okidna (Jul 25, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> You mean AMD has products from $100-500 and Nvidia has two at $400 and $500 respectively.  Oh yea and the GT640 $110 that basically not as good as 6670 that showed back 18 months ago with DDR5 and was less than $100.
> 
> Me I'd rather be late with a Halo (bragging rights product that will be on par in performance and $200 less... and hardly add to the bottom line) than have the competition own the $130-350 range uncontested, for what's like 7-8 months!  AMD will have new 8XXX parts ready 3 months after GK106 starts to make strides.
> 
> It's not any disaster for AMD.



Yeah, not a disaster at all.

Actually, today is a big day for AMD. They managed to achieve lowest stock price in 1 year calendar :







A delayed flagship product, a couple of crucial staff gone (John Bruno to Apple, Bob Feldstein to NVIDIA, Ben Williams to Calxeda Inc.), lowest stock price in 1 year? Not a disaster at all. They'll bounce back stronger!

Go AMD!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 25, 2012)

I predict it will be a little bit slower in benchmarks and be a bit stuttery in games.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 25, 2012)

Theres definately changes goin down @ AMD, uncertainty causes low stocks, even if business is good. You would know that by looking at current global market trends 

I think ATi is sandbagging with the 7990. Which doesnt bother me because they have again provided me with excellent performance/$$$.


----------



## Casecutter (Jul 25, 2012)

How about this… Such a delay or the speculation (that's what it is) could be nothing more than a smoke screen to have it ready and "available on shelves" when Nvidia hits with GK106 parts as a way of muscling in on some review time.  AMD not about to let Nvidia waltz in late and have reviews abound.

In the real world this _speculation_ of some exorbitant flagship which in real terms has nothing to do with profit streams is stupid.  At least unless you think today is a good day to unload your stock… “stupid is as stupid does”.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Theres definately changes goin down @ AMD, uncertainty causes low stocks, even if business is good. You would know that by looking at current global market trends
> 
> I think ATi is sandbagging with the 7990. Which doesnt bother me because they have again provided me with excellent performance/$$$.



This has been AMDs worst generation in terms of price to performance Ratios.


----------



## okidna (Jul 25, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> How about this… Such a delay or the speculation (that's what it is) could be nothing more than a smoke screen to have it ready and "available on shelves" when Nvidia hits with GK106 parts as a way of muscling in on some review time.  AMD not about to let Nvidia waltz in late and have reviews abound.



IMO, they need to make sure that 7970 Ghz Edition are "available on shelves" first before thinking about 7990 as a "smoke screen".


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> This has been AMDs worst generation in terms of price to performance Ratios.



Lol, no. You need to go back in history more than two or three years.

My answer isn't in the poll. I don't think the 7990 is going to be released at all.


----------



## Nihilus (Jul 25, 2012)

FYFI13 said:


> My guess:
> 
> Performance: GTX690 > HD7990
> Power consumption: HD7990 > GTX690
> ...



    Exactly!  There is no point in releasing a 7990 when it will get beat or matched anyways by a card that has been out for months.  Who gives a damn about the HD 7990?!  It's just for fanboys anyways.  The lack of a GTX 660/66ti is the bigger issue.  
    I still think they should of released a 7870x2.  Pacarin has wonderful scaling and the highest performance/watt of ANY card.  At $650, it would of had zero competition for the price.  Especially when a lot of GTX 680 have been sold at that price.  :shadedshu



Prima.Vera said:


> This 7xxx was a disaster series for AMD, even worst than 2xxx or 3xxx. Time to bring the 8xxx series with at least 60% more performance than the current crap generation.



2xxx seies: low performance gain + low efficiency = fail
3xxx series: low performance gain + much higher efficiency = good
4xxx series: high performance gain + higher efficiency = great!
5xxx series: med merformance gain + same efficiency = good
6xxx series: low performance gain  + higher efficiency  = ok
7xxx series: med performance gain   + higher efficiency = good - cost of med/high end = ok


----------



## v12dock (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't see the point of the 7990 just focus on the 8XXX series


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 25, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Troubles don't seem to end for AMD's Radeon HD 7990 dual-GPU graphics card, with sources indicating that AMD has no new product launches till late-August. Sections of the press reported that the HD 7990 could be released some time this month. A couple of factors could be behind the delay. For starters, there have been reports of shortage of PEX8747 PCIe bridge chips by PLX, which is at the heart of dual-GPU graphics cards, including the GeForce GTX 690. Another factor could relate to how AMD plans to achieve competitive price-performance and performance-Watt ratios for the HD 7990. Meanwhile, launches of NVIDIA's mid-range GeForce GTX 660 Ti and GTS 650 are reportedly closing in.
> 
> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/12-06-15/159a_thm.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Source: VR-Zone Chinese




Is the guy holding that prototype in the picture working for Nvidia now?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the 8xxx cards even though I'm content with my 7970.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 25, 2012)

Drivers of course. I think it will be faster in some games but slower in others but with a higher power draw.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 25, 2012)

*Do you think HD 7990, once released, can beat GTX 690 ?*

Yes and No.
BIOS switch at pos. "#1" : No
BIOS switch at pos. "# PCI-SIG can get f____d, warranty? u kidding, right?" : Yes


----------



## N3M3515 (Jul 25, 2012)

FYFI13 said:


> My guess:
> 
> Performance: GTX690 > HD7990
> Power consumption: HD7990 > GTX690
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## N3M3515 (Jul 25, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> This has been AMDs and NVIDIA's worst generation in terms of price to performance Ratios.



Fixed


----------



## Nordic (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, a lot of hate for AMD here. I give them credit for having all their cards out. I was wanting to upgrade, and the 680, was going to be my card from rumors. It came out and looked good. The 670 came out, and looked better. Still though, I got a 7970 because it matched *my needs* better. I do not expect myself to upgrade any time soon.

How that translates into a 7990 thread is that the 7990 will match some peoples needs if amd does this right. The 690 is a heck of a gpu with 680 sli performance, at 300 watts, and an impressive cooler. The people who want more gpu compute, and more vram will get the 7990 (if done right). So will the ever present fan boys.

Getting the 7990 _right_, so it can be any where near comparable to the 690, is tough and I do not find the delay surprising.







HumanSmoke said:


> *Do you think HD 7990, once released, can beat GTX 690 ?*
> 
> Yes and No.
> BIOS switch at pos. "#1" : No
> BIOS switch at pos. "# PCI-SIG can get f____d, warranty? u kidding, right?" : Yes


I agree. I would change it to BIOS switch at pos. "# PCI-SIG can get f____d, warranty? u kidding, right? Stock cooling forbidden!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, no. You need to go back in history more than two or three years.
> 
> My answer isn't in the poll. I don't think the 7990 is going to be released at all.



Are you thinking that hte 29xx series was the worse for them?


Im starting to think it won't either. I have a feeling if it does. itll have a month of life and then the 8000 series will be here, that is if the 8000 series isn't delayed as well.


----------



## techtard (Jul 25, 2012)

If they finally do release the 7990, it will be near or equal to the performance of the gtx 690, Just like their last gen cards were. AMD has finally had good scaling since they 6xxx series.

The only difference you will see will be when you are benching apps that are pro nVidia or pro AMD.

And who cares about power consumption when you are spending a ton of cash ona videocard? At this price point, you only care if it gives you awesome FPS on your display of choice. 

What is up with all the nVidia fans suddenly caring about power consumption and perf per watt? You used to laugh about this stuff and only cared about raw performance until nV shipped a lean and mean series.

Frankly, I don't think they are even going to release the 7990. I think they are going to drop the 8xxx series soon.


----------



## Frogger (Jul 25, 2012)

techtard said:


> And who cares about power consumption when you are spending a ton of cash ona videocard? At this price point, you only care if it gives you awesome FPS on your display of choice.


  Could not have said it better


----------



## seronx (Jul 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> My answer isn't in the poll. I don't think the 7990 is going to be released at all.


Same, but I am pretty sure the 7990 isn't coming out.  I am pretty sure the official word that it was cancelled and instead AMD is focusing to make Canary Islands more better focused at the 700 series of Kepler.

8970(CI) -> 780(GK112) vs 7970(SI) -> 680(GK100)*
8870(CI) -> 760(GK114) vs 7870(SI) -> 660(GK104)

*Interesting fact about GK100 it would have launched in June(2011) to October(2011) since AMD was planning to launch Bulldozer with it.  (Implying the best GPU architecture to use with Bulldozer is Nvidia's architecture)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> This has been AMDs worst generation in terms of price to performance Ratios.




First GCN, this is no where as bad as 1st fermi was


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> First GCN, this is no where as bad as 1st fermi was



This is true. 1st Fermi was a massive fail. I just left my 470 and now have a 680.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> This is true. 1st Fermi was a massive fail. I just left my 470 and now have a 680.



I think it be more feasible to work on HD8 series than release the 7990 and work on the middle range boards first then the flagship. Both NV and AMD make the most money off the budget, Mainstream and workstation cards.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think it be more feasible to work on HD8 series than release the 7990 and work on the middle range boards first then the flagship. Both NV and AMD make the most money off the budget, Mainstream and workstation cards.



Rational thought is usually pushed aside. I can imagine amd and nvidea being like two little kids where you can't give one something without the other throwing a fit if he doesn't get something equal or better.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

james888 said:


> Rational thought is usually pushed aside. I can imagine amd and nvidea being like two little kids where you can't give one something without the other throwing a fit if he doesn't get something equal or better.



dont doubt it, I look at it this way, people round here still run AMD 4800, 5800 series with the latest games fine or crossfire for that matter, same goes for NV counterparts. I honestly look more at middle ground cards primarily anymore.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think it be more feasible to work on HD8 series than release the 7990 and work on the middle range boards first then the flagship. Both NV and AMD make the most money off the budget, Mainstream and workstation cards.



Flagship cards (single / dual GPU) = PR. Mainstream and lower = Real World 
Unfortunately, the big guns garner the page hits. What was more eagerly anticipated and commented upon- the 7970 or the 7770 ? The PR and subsequent sales from the Halo Effect more than outweigh the time and effort involved in getting it to market. I'd also sincerely doubt that the HD 8000 aren't already cast in silicon -esp if AMD are looking at late 2012/Q1 2013 launch.



james888 said:


> Rational thought is usually pushed aside. I can imagine amd and nvidea being like two little kids where you can't give one something without the other throwing a fit if he doesn't get something equal or better.


Probably closer to two canny grumpy old men. A faster turn over of SKU's (and its attendant tit-for-tat who-holds-the-title) generates it's own momentum. At present, the second tier of single GPU performance (HD 7970 non-Ghz Ed. and GTX 670) sits at $US400, and I'm pretty sure ASP's are steadily rising in the face of this constant "_battle for supremacy_". Can't see either AMD or Nvidia being unhappy with the state of affairs- if they were, AMD could have slashed prices of HD 7870/7850 to hurt Nvidia's weak point, and Nvidia could have done likewise by pricing the 680 a lot lower than it actually did. The only carve up happening is to buyer....AMD and Nvidia on the other hand are enjoying a scotch in the clubhouse after a spirited round of golf.


----------



## anubis44 (Jul 26, 2012)

okidna said:


> Yeah, not a disaster at all.
> 
> Actually, today is a big day for AMD. They managed to achieve lowest stock price in 1 year calendar :
> 
> ...



Considering AMD's graphics unit alone is worth more than AMD's current $2.81 billion market cap, investors would be utterly stupid NOT to buy shares in AMD at the current ~$4.00 price. No matter how you slice it, anybody investing in AMD at $4/share can't miss making money. It's like hitting the side of a barn with a gun from 10 feet away. No matter how you slice it, whether they up their game in the CPU and GPU market or bomb out and get bought out, their x86 license + their graphics division and all the other IP they've accumulated over 40 years is worth a ton of money -- way more than $2.81 billion, and the potential suitors who'd like to own AMD's IP and technologies include but are not limited to nVidia and Apple.

Scenario 1 - nVidia and AMD merger:
In this scenario, a potential technology juggernaut emerges when the resulting merged company has world-leading GPU monopoly, an x86 license with cutting edge CPU products, and arguably the best ARM processor out there. This is my ideal scenario. Really, why the hell have nVidia and AMD been trying to beat each other senseless when the REAL enemy, Intel, is just laughing the whole time in the background. Instead, nVidia and AMD should merge and kick Intel's smug ass.

Scenario 2 - Apple buys AMD with pocket change:
In this scenario, Apple looks under the couch cushions and finds the $8-$10billion necessary to buy AMD lock, stock and barrel. Suddenly, Apple not only has the best smart phones and tablets, powered by a leading ARM CPU design, they also suddenly get an x86 processor license and world-leading GPU technologies, not to mention APU (fusion) knowhow. With the other $90 billion, Apple then builds better x86 CPUs than Intel (since they can actually outspend Intel, for god's sake!) and enters the HPC/Supercomputing/Server market for the first time in a serious way, and produces the best x86/ARM-based APUs for their own MacBooks/tablets and iPhones. Basically, in this scenario, Apple 'wins the whole game'. Apple could design and build its own CPUs for all its own products from the lowliest smart phone/pod device all the way up to the world's fastest supercomputers. It would pretty well all be over for everybody else, and Apple would become THE company that makes everybody's high tech gadgets/desktops/laptops/tablets/Servers/Supercomputers for at least a full generation. This is NOT my ideal scenario, but it is a very real possibility.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2012)

other thing is x86-64- Intel still pays royalties for the 64bit instructions that AMD created because it was adopted by end users than IA64 (Itanium/Xeon).



anubis44 said:


> Considering AMD's graphics unit alone is worth more than AMD's current $2.81 billion market cap, investors would be utterly stupid NOT to buy shares in AMD at the current ~$4.00 price. No matter how you slice it, anybody investing in AMD at $4/share can't miss making money. It's like hitting the side of a barn with a gun from 10 feet away. No matter how you slice it, whether they up their game in the CPU and GPU market or bomb out and get bought out, their x86 license + their graphics division and all the other IP they've accumulated over 40 years is worth a ton of money -- way more than $2.81 billion, and the potential suitors who'd like to own AMD's IP and technologies include but are not limited to nVidia and Apple.
> 
> Scenario 1 - nVidia and AMD merger:
> In this scenario, a potential technology juggernaut emerges when the resulting merged company has world-leading GPU monopoly, an x86 license with cutting edge CPU products, and arguably the best ARM processor out there. This is my ideal scenario. Really, why the hell have nVidia and AMD been trying to beat each other senseless when the REAL enemy, Intel, is just laughing the whole time in the background. Instead, nVidia and AMD should merge and kick Intel's smug ass.
> ...


----------



## Nordic (Jul 26, 2012)

anubis44 said:


> Considering AMD's graphics unit alone is worth more than AMD's current $2.81 billion market cap, investors would be utterly stupid NOT to buy shares in AMD at the current ~$4.00 price. No matter how you slice it, anybody investing in AMD at $4/share can't miss making money. It's like hitting the side of a barn with a gun from 10 feet away. No matter how you slice it, whether they up their game in the CPU and GPU market or bomb out and get bought out, their x86 license + their graphics division and all the other IP they've accumulated over 40 years is worth a ton of money -- way more than $2.81 billion, and the potential suitors who'd like to own AMD's IP and technologies include but are not limited to nVidia and Apple.
> 
> Scenario 1 - nVidia and AMD merger:
> In this scenario, a potential technology juggernaut emerges when the resulting merged company has world-leading GPU monopoly, an x86 license with cutting edge CPU products, and arguably the best ARM processor out there. This is my ideal scenario. Really, why the hell have nVidia and AMD been trying to beat each other senseless when the REAL enemy, Intel, is just laughing the whole time in the background. Instead, nVidia and AMD should merge and kick Intel's smug ass.
> ...



That sounds nightmarish. Apple being a major player in the cpu/gpu business.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 26, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I do not understand your logic here. If GTX680/670 are more efficient then 7970/7950s by close to 50w and the GTX690 is 2 680s on one PCB which is what the 7990 will most likely be is 2 7970s, then I do not see how the HD7990 will be better in terms of power consumption.


Sorry, by saying "HD7990>GTX690" i meant HD7990 will be more power hungry, not more efficient 



N3M3515 said:


> Fixed that for you.


Thanks  I know it'll be cheaper, just lately their pricing strategy went mad and hence my irony.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 26, 2012)

anubis44 said:


> Scenario 2 - Apple buys AMD with pocket change:
> In this scenario, Apple looks under the couch cushions and finds the $8-$10billion necessary to buy AMD lock, stock and barrel. Suddenly, Apple not only has the best smart phones and tablets, powered by a leading ARM CPU design, they also suddenly get an x86 processor license and world-leading GPU technologies, not to mention APU (fusion) knowhow. With the other $90 billion, Apple then builds better x86 CPUs than Intel (since they can actually outspend Intel, for god's sake!) and enters the HPC/Supercomputing/Server market for the first time in a serious way, and produces the best x86/ARM-based APUs for their own MacBooks/tablets and iPhones. Basically, in this scenario, Apple 'wins the whole game'. Apple could design and build its own CPUs for all its own products from the lowliest smart phone/pod device all the way up to the world's fastest supercomputers. It would pretty well all be over for everybody else, and Apple would become THE company that makes everybody's high tech gadgets/desktops/laptops/tablets/Servers/Supercomputers for at least a full generation. This is NOT my ideal scenario, but it is a very real possibility.



Apple was one of the potential buyers to Nvidia in 2011 but given Microsoft has 1st and final say on any potential buyout it probably scared Apple away and decided to partner with Nvidia on a small scale in future products.

If anyone remembers the AIM alliance (Apple, IBM, Motorola) scenerio 2 has happened before on a different scale. It gave birth to RISC cpu and Power PC.  Intel was able to out market and spend them.  Apple relys on Mobile,  IBM is back to what it knows servers, Motorola is Google Mobile now. Another example would be Cyrix.

AMD has been able to hang in there and if it wasnt for all the debt they accumulated when buying ATI.  Which was finally paid for over 4yrs 2006-2010. They have the potential with that behind them to move forward where others have failed.

In a way AMD had the gonads to take on Intel and now take on Nvidia at the same time and survive.  It makes it more interesting when the global economy is thrown in to the mix the way it is.





FYFI13 said:


> Sorry, by saying "HD7990>GTX690" i meant HD7990 will be more power hungry, not more efficient



You have to understand that Nvidia crippled the PCP on Kepler to essentially force/brauden the potential market for Quadro series card.  AMD GNC doesnt need to be crippled and hence potential buyers of Fermi upgrade/upscales will look to 7900s for a much more cost effective solution.  7970s are on sale for under $380 for higher PPP then a 690/K10. OpenGL acceleration has caught up to CUDA and recent AMD PPS is shown to be supperior even on other Hardware like Intel CPUs.  As mush as the gaming community likes to talk smack you have to hand it to AMD not being proprietary in there efforts to gain an edge nor manufacturing a artificial void/demand by excluding its much talked about PP power over 5 years for its HPC products.

If infact the 7990 comes to be at the very minimal we will be looking at a $1,000 card that has GTX 690 gaming performance with similar Kepler K20 parrallel processing power. Say 3/4th of K20 for $1,000 vs $4,000 even if its a limited run product they will be worth it not just for gamers.


----------



## N3M3515 (Jul 26, 2012)

anubis44 said:


> Scenario 2 - Apple buys AMD with pocket change:



And a new era of high prices arrives, $2500 for the HD 7990 ($800 actually from the card and a +$1700 from the apple logo)


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 26, 2012)

xzibit said:


> you have to understand that nvidia crippled the pcp on kepler to essentially force/brauden the potential market for quadro series card.  Amd gnc doesnt need to be crippled and hence potential buyers of fermi upgrade/upscales will look to 7900s for a much more cost effective solution.  7970s are on sale for under $380 for higher ppp then a 690/k10. Opengl acceleration has caught up to cuda and recent amd pps is shown to be supperior even on other hardware like intel cpus.  As mush as the gaming community likes to talk smack you have to hand it to amd not being proprietary in there efforts to gain an edge nor manufacturing a artificial void/demand by excluding its much talked about pp power over 5 years for its hpc products.
> 
> If infact the 7990 comes to be at the very minimal we will be looking at a $1,000 card that has gtx 690 gaming performance with similar kepler k20 parrallel processing power. Say 3/4th of k20 for $1,000 vs $4,000 even if its a limited run product they will be worth it not just for gamers.



qft


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jul 26, 2012)

Nihilus said:


> 2xxx seies: low performance gain + low efficiency = fail
> 3xxx series: low performance gain + much higher efficiency = good
> 4xxx series: high performance gain + higher efficiency = great!
> 5xxx series: med merformance gain + same efficiency = good
> ...



I donno man. The 5xxx had the best performance gain ever. A 5870 card was even faster than the 4870X2. Can you say the same about the 7970 vs 6990?? Common!


----------



## tacosRcool (Jul 26, 2012)

I wonder if this may be faster than the GTX 690


----------



## radrok (Jul 26, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> I donno man. The 5xxx had the best performance gain ever. A 5870 card was even faster than the 4870X2. Can you say the same about the 7970 vs 6990?? Common!



Almost


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 26, 2012)

Where does it say that hd8 will be coming out q4 '12? I had a feel earlier, but that feel was just a feel lol So I bought a 7950


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2012)

radrok said:


> Almost
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_GHz_Edition/images/perfrel_2560.gif



Not really. One 5850 was faster then two 4850's in Xfire. You put two 6950's against a single 7950 and its not the same game. Not even close.


----------



## radrok (Jul 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not really. One 5850 was faster then two 4850's in Xfire. You put two 6950's against a single 7950 and its not the same game. Not even close.



7900 series are too conservatively clocked, once clocked right, they yield awesome gains in performance.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Jul 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Where does it say that hd8 will be coming out q4 '12? I had a feel earlier, but that feel was just a feel lol So I bought a 7950



http://www.hartware.net/news_55150.html


----------



## w3b (Jul 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> Lol, no. You need to go back in history more than two or three years.
> 
> My answer isn't in the poll. I don't think the 7990 is going to be released at all.



That would be a no by default.


----------



## Jurassic1024 (Jul 28, 2012)

Of course it's delayed.  It was going to be hard enough to put two 7970 Tahiti GPU's on one PCB for a shot at beating nVIDIA's 690, and now they're most likely trying to work two GHz Ed. 7970 Tahiti GPU's together.


----------

